# Ethnic Food Passion...



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

My favorite... 
Rocknrollbarbie's Philippine Pork Adobo with extra onions, peppers and enough garlic to keep me safe from vampires for the rest of my life... She does something different in that she grills the pork instead of frying it in a pan with oil... Makes it just a bit healthier...









What's your favorite?


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

*Just about everything*

Thai:thumbsup:

Indian:thumbsup:

Chinese:thumbsup:

Japanese:thumbsup:

Mexican:thumbsup:

Caribbean :thumbsup:

Food Is GOOD!


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

yuk:eekster:


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

giantbikeboy said:


> yuk:eekster:


Looks great to me:thumbsup:


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

_Funked_ up Caribbean a-la-Hector..........."Salsa's", Asheville, NC :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yummy!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Pansit and lumpia sound good right now.


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, I LOVE good food. I hate being poor so I have to cook for myself most of the time. Nothing beats a good indian or thai curry except Greek lamb maybee. Yummy Yummy.

add Greek to the list.



nucmedjim said:


> Thai:thumbsup:
> 
> Indian:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

cold weather or not outside, i could go for some halo-halo about now.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> cold weather or not outside, i could go for some halo-halo about now.


Oh man... there is nothing like halo-halo after an epic 4 or 6 hour summer ride in the desert! An even better dessert is halo-halo ice cream (we saw at the Flip store yesterday)...


----------



## Lipps64 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Oooo, Ethnic food.......gimme gimme gimme?!?!*

Ethnic food is great isn't it? I couldn't agree more!!...............Fido?.......Fido?........Where has that flaming mut gone now?? :devil:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Dog, chicken, rat, pig whatever. Meats meat and a mans gotta eat. Dog isn't bad BTW. Kinda stringy and tough like beaver or badger, when it's grilled but cooked right it's not bad.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

And doesn't that skin look frikkin delicous? Crispy and savoury. Bathe that bad boy in coconut milk every two minutes during roasting and that dog is the shizzle!

Edited to add: That chick is kinda hot. I'd hit it.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> And doesn't that skin look frikkin delicous? Crispy and savoury. Bathe that bad boy in coconut milk every two minutes during roasting and that dog is the shizzle!
> 
> Edited to add: That chick is kinda hot. I'd hit it.


don't forget the roast sauce....


----------



## kahiwa (Nov 8, 2007)

besides filipino food which i do enjoy (cant forget the pinakbet)

I'll definately take some Hawaiian food to remind me of home.

Poi
LauLau
Lomi Salmon
Ahi Poke
Chicken Long Rice
Squid Luau
Rice
Kalua Pig
and
Haupia + Kulolo 
to top it all off.

Damn. Im really hungry now.


----------



## shatbirdbicycle (Apr 27, 2006)

Lipps64 said:


> Ethnic food is great isn't it? I couldn't agree more!!...............Fido?.......Fido?........Where has that flaming mut gone now?? :devil:


By the look of it, the ears, feet and a$$ are the best part. That chic cutting up the dog is kinda hot.


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

*Mama Mia!*

I'll take any Italian dish over roasted Fido any day. 
My Sunday post ride meal.....


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

Everything posted here except that pizza is disgusting !!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Fish Tacos










Posole


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

GeeTeeOhh said:


> I'll take any Italian dish over roasted Fido any day.
> My Sunday post ride meal.....


when I saw your pizza picture.. I said to myself that looks just Fazzari's Pizza... then I see you are from Clarkston, which confirmed it actually is... Fazarri's is the best pizza in that area by far..

but to add to a thread about ethnic food... Indian and Thai food are my favs. being a cook, I taught myself to cook most of my favorite dishes!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Vietnamese from Fo Saigon, Springfield,MA. Crazy good.


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

I lika zee ethnic food


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

oh yeah. it all looks good. there is a south american bakery down the road that i've been digging lately. as well as a jamaican fish shack. had some really good peruvian fish stew a week or so back. some really good indian stuff is around here, and a really tasty iranian place. it's also really nice being back somewhere with fresh seafood prices being not too terrible!

had my first "real" hot pastrami sandwich last week, off a street cart outside work. outstanding! lots of cheese, peppers, onions. have had two excellent meals at les halles, anthony bourdain's place in n.y.c.

our next mission is to find some good dim sum around here. (yeah, we can just go into the city, but that's kinda' cheating.)


----------



## ICUFOS (Nov 11, 2007)

GeeTeeOhh said:


> I'll take any Italian dish over roasted Fido any day.
> My Sunday post ride meal.....


I love pizza!

How do you like that beer? I seen it at the store but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

*Yep - Fazzari's in Clarkston*

the only place that I know of you can get a Shotsy


----------



## Heylerds (May 15, 2004)

My wife and I loves any Vietnamese noodle house! damn good hot noodles (pho) and with matching spring rolls! perfect right now with Toronto's cold weather!

And I love adobo too!


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> My favorite...
> Rocknrollbarbie's Philippine Pork Adobo with extra onions, peppers and enough garlic to keep me safe from vampires for the rest of my life... She does something different in that she grills the pork instead of frying it in a pan with oil... Makes it just a bit healthier...
> 
> 
> ...


whoa momma! that got me drooling.... :arf:

my momma makes it wrapped in a banana leaf with steamed rice, fried egg and a tomato.

let it steep for a couple hours, cut out a piece of the banana leaf for a plate and dig in with your fingers.

right now im thinkin' of some Pancit Malabon though.. yummmm....


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegetarian Indian food.










I know what I'm doing for lunch today... Taj of India, here I come!!!


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

gabe said:


> _Funked_ up Caribbean a-la-Hector..........."Salsa's", Asheville, NC :thumbsup:


BACKED!!!!!! That's one of the best restaurants I've ever been to. Every time I roll into Asheville I go there. Do they still have the Big Lebowski?


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Hmmm... veggie indian/Nepalese is awesome!

I miss all varieties of pancit (canton, malabon, palabok!). I could never replicate the way my parents made them. It's also near impossible to find calamansi or a decent substitute for it. I can't have my pancit without calamansi!

I miss Pochero (anyone got an authentic recipe with the eggplant+sweet potato dip too?), ginisang mungo (seriously, where do you get malunggay leaves around here???) and Pakbet.

Fish tacos are one of my favorites.

Thai cuisine is great too.

Can't go wrong with Italian either

Falafels and shawarma:thumbsup: 

Don't care much for meat these days though. That picture of the the viet market with the dogs is SUPER GROSS though! I wish people didn't eat dogs. I like em better alive. They are such great companions. 

Definitely don't miss dinuguan, kulao, sisig or paksiw na pata - yuk!


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Dose Taco Bell count as Ethnic?

Let's go make a run for de Border,
For a Hunger only tacos can stop
I don't know what I will order,
Three tacos Two Burritos and a Soda Pop









I hope everyone has seen that episode of South Park


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

never saw south park..
..or any reality show either--
don't watch TV much.



AtotheZ said:


> Dose Taco Bell count as Ethnic?
> 
> Let's go make a run for de Border,
> For a Hunger only tacos can stop
> ...


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

AtotheZ said:


> Dose Taco Bell count as Ethnic?
> 
> Let's go make a run for de Border,
> For a Hunger only tacos can stop
> ...


All I can think of is, "Ben Affleck splooge!!!"


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm, Filipino food almost all weekend for me.

Tonight it's going to be chicken adobo over rice at my buddy's house. Lunch tomorrow will be kare-kare, sisig, lechon, and dinaguan.

I went to the Rubio's at Embarcadero 4 yesterday for lunch. They opened on Thursday. It's kind of a cross between Taco Bell and Chevy's (Taco Bell pricing and portion sizes and Chevy's Fresh Mex style food).


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

knives out said:


> BACKED!!!!!! That's one of the best restaurants I've ever been to. Every time I roll into Asheville I go there. Do they still have the Big Lebowski?


I've not see that on the menu....but Hector changes his menu pretty often.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

i was out on west ft hood yesterday and nnd stopped in the shoppette. The old A&W has turned into a C and H Hawaiin Grill. I got the mixed plate, Kalua Pork/cabbage/Terri Chicken, brisket, 2 scoops a rice and mac salad.

gawd was that good. it makes me miss the lunch plate places in Mililani real bad.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ramen......*









chashumen 








Gyoza








And of course some beer.

Rob


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

gabe said:


> I've not see that on the menu....but Hector changes his menu pretty often.


It was a big-ass white russian on the drink menu... quite tasty.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

Monument Boulevard in Concord has probably the highest concentration of divey Mexican places outside of, well, Mexico. I recall stopping at Del Valle Supermercado on the way back from a ride once; I had about five of the best al pastor tacos I've ever had.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

AtotheZ said:


> Dose Taco Bell count as Ethnic?
> 
> Let's go make a run for de Border,
> For a Hunger only tacos can stop
> ...


Yeah, and don't forget the hot sauce, chulo.


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

The Tractor said:


> Gyoza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES. Just got back from japan 4 days ago, gyoza are absolutely delicious, and I would rate their beer as up there with the best in the world. They sell it in vending machines :thumbsup:


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

So...Damn..Hungry...Right..before...dinner

I love food in general, Italian, Indian, Indonesian, Chineese, Vietnamese, Mexican

And boy my dad does make some great Lagsangna/Enchilada hybird
You take some rotissary chicken, strip it off the bones, layer it in tortillas, dump on 3 kinds of cheese, pour on the homemade salsa verde, slap on some sour cream.....mmmmm


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

The Tractor said:


> chashumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oishi des! :thumbsup:

hmmm would prefer the strongbow over the sapporo though.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*I love all kinds of food*

But Asian/Oriental food I love the most.

If anyone loves Vietnamese food, here are some delicious dishes that you might want to try...

Fresh Spring Rolls (Summer Rolls)



















Spring rolls (deep-fried)










Combination Spring Rolls Dishes (Cha Gio (Spring Rolls), Banh Cuon (Rolling Cake), Goi Cuon (Summer Rolls)










Well, if the combination Spring Rolls dishes don't work out, how about Thai and Viet dishes?









Pho (Beef Noodles Soup)










If you love the noodles, but don't care for them in a soup? Try the pan-fried beef noodle dish instead.










If you don't care for noodles, I guess you can try the Vietnamese Sub Sandwich (Banh Mi Thit), if you love French bread.



















Not enough? Then try a Two Foot Long Sub. That should satisfy your hunger.










Finally, you can finish your meal with an iced coffee.










These foods should be an excellent source of Carbs and Protein for your post ride.

Have fun looking!

Tammy

P.S. I have some recipes if anyone is interested.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm partial to _Bun_ myself.


----------



## kahiwa (Nov 8, 2007)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> i was out on west ft hood yesterday and nnd stopped in the shoppette. The old A&W has turned into a C and H Hawaiin Grill. I got the mixed plate, Kalua Pork/cabbage/Terri Chicken, brisket, 2 scoops a rice and mac salad.
> 
> gawd was that good. it makes me miss the lunch plate places in Mililani real bad.


Oooooo this sounds gooooood. A nice plate lunch with "2 scoops rice". ho. takes me back.


----------



## MK (Oct 19, 2007)

*dead guy in paris*

you are what you eat


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

Banh Mi Thit Noung
God that stuff is great for lunch.....hell ill whip it out on one of my long cross country rides anyday

Mmm or semi raw select cut over a bed of select herbs...sprinkle on the nouc mam and sqeeze a fresh lime...oh baby


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

i thought this thread would make me hungry. it's done the opposite. those dogs are gross.


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

Have any of you tried Cuban food or coffee? I have a few friends that I have introduced to both and they loved it.

It's kinda good.


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

And those dogs...not to step on anyone's toes but I do not think I could eat that unless my survival depended on it. 

Dogs are like family, man.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

MK said:


> you are what you eat


_Wrong!_
You are what you don't poop.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

nucmedjim said:


> Thai:thumbsup:
> 
> Indian:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Second time quoted. Still going strong. Perfectly said. Ethnic is the best. I could eat it every day...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

oh well there goes today's benefits from the 17 mile mtb trek.

Ate a late dinner at the new joint in Killeen called the red onion indian bistro.
The dinner for two was marvelous and HUGE.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Lol.....*

Yes, I would take the Strongbow. The problem is that it is not sold in Arkansas, and really hard to get in the states if at all. In April I'll have 3 more 32 can/500ml cases. I have my sources  (I love being Aircrew).
Now, for the food, I'll be back in Japan for a whole month so I have all the time to enjoy my favorites.
Rob


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Lunch during yesterdays NAHBS. Nicholas (on Grand between Pine and Oak) Lebanese Restaurant (from the recommendation of the Chris King guys)... Cash only for an outrageous amount of very good Lebanese food... This picture is just the "appetizers" prior to the main course...


----------

